# would you give up spare tire for car audio install?



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

anyone have a kid, or make long trips that would give up spare tire?


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

No kid and still no, Sir.


----------



## Metal Guru (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes! I currently drive a hatchback with crazy small hatch space and I've been considering ditching the spare so I can make a sub enclosure in the spare tire well so I can retain my space and to achieve somewhat of a stealth install .


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, but i do have the capability of calling on someone to bring me my spare in town, and always pack one anyways on trips. not an issue now that i have one mounted underneath the tahoe... and i have a kid.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

You can get a can of special pucture filler and a small 12v pump. Thats what many expensive SUVs have!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

One day I hit a pothole in the road and my tire went flat, wtf. I pulled over it was super hot middle of day 90+ and humid and sunny. Tires were pretty new, it actually blew the valve stem out of the wheel I could not believe it. I put the spare on was soaked when I got back in car, was late getting back to work it was 30 min lunch break. Since then I find a better way such as IB subs, I like the low bass and the empty trunk. I run them in hatches too just make a shelf. But sure I run boxes sometimes, just put a plug on them to take them out when needed. Never had a problem with those tires again or any others, they put a new stem in and tire was still good...but when it is that easy to get a flat I'd rather have some insurance. Now if you actually pack a spare when you go out of town/etc, that would be ok, I just know I would not remember to put it in lol. I also carry a can of fix o flat in most of my cars a compressor sometimes, but neither will work if it comes off the bead. I used to carry a plug kit when I worked in town and got punctures all the time.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I feel that getting rid of your spare is a calculated risk. Modern tires are much stronger than they were even 10 years ago. Many modern cars do not have spare tires any longer, i.e. new camaro. If you don't go off road I think you are safe just bringing a can of fix a flat. I have almost always utilized the space in the spare tire area to hide system components. In my Blazer I built a fake spare that mounted to the original rack to hold all of my components.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say yes, and I have a kid. 

I agree 100% with the 'tires are better then 10 years ago comment'. Back in the day (well before my time) tires would 'blow'. With modern radial tires with synthetic compounds they just dont. 

If you are planning a long trip....you might even consider a roof rack and pop a doughnut up there if you dont have room in the trunk.....but truth is very few places you can go without being less then an hour from an AAA truck that can get you going. 


My wife....I bet couldnt, wouldnt and shouldnt attempt to change her tire on her BMW X. But she sure as hell could call someone to help!
Truth is.....I am OK with that. 

Again....I say loose the spare just make sure you have a AAA. 

~JH


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

No way! I have a spare, plugs and a 12V air pump with me at all times. 

If you have a service like AAA I guess it would be ok if you don't mind sitting on the side of the road and waiting. I'm way too impatient for that and don't trust anyone else working on my vehicles.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't mind losing tire for in town purposes. I have a girlfriend and father I can call. But on road trip i might be waiting an hour for nearest person to get to me. Not to mention them having to drive an hour

I have a roof rack but I've read tire up top is going to dominate gas mileage and on a 100+ mile trip that sucks...

If it matters I'll be running 32" all terrain tires so maybe no worries of a flat


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Fix a flat and a small compressor, haven't used a spare in over 10 years

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Kept mine. And yes, a primary reason is that I have a kid and live 25 miles from civilization for the most part.


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

Always ditched my spare, and never had any issues.


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

last time i needed my spare, was on a road trip, and it only had like 5psi left in it, lol. i hate fix-a-flat. makes a huge mess in your wheels, which you never really get rid of. what vehicle do you have?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I actually check the pressure in my spare.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Never had to use for my spare in 31 years of driving. Then again I don't go off road.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

I've never ditched a spare in the past. I've never needed to toss a spare on while on the side of the road either though, but the peace of mind was nice.

On the flip side, I may end up purchasing a Buick Roadmaster as my next vehicle which has the spare in the ridiculously stupid location of in the trunk itself behind the rear seats.....in which case it'll be getting ditched for sure.


----------



## Overkll (Aug 27, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> I have a roof rack but I've read tire up top is going to dominate gas mileage and on a 100+ mile trip that sucks...
> 
> If it matters I'll be running 32" all terrain tires so maybe no worries of a flat


You're running 32" tires and worried about the gas mileage of a tire up top? :surprised:

My last 2 cars haven't had spares (smart and VUE Hybrid). No issues. Just check them before long trips and have CAA.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

No, not anymore. Wanting my trunk back and the spare back is what let me to get the JL HD amps that fit under the seats and the IB setup. I do too many 8+hr trips to not have a spare. In the 6+ years I've owned the car I've had tires almost go flat but never been stranded due to one. The second I take the spare out, I will have a flat. While it's not as important anymore with cell phones, I don't want to rely on anyone but myself. I want to be able to get out of any situation without help just in case. This is my trunk and the spare tire is in there:



And yes, the car is dirty, it rained for about 5 minutes and the rear is under the roof drain so it got all of the nice mud that's accumulated over the summer.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

what are the major car breakdowns? you see cars on the side of the road.. but rarely do you see anyone changing tires anymore.. The only time I have had a flat in the last 30 years was because of nails on my driveway.


----------



## rallypoint_1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I ditched mine! I have my amp board in the spare tire well. I also dont daily drive my Civic.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I see a lot of blown out tires long the road, especially mid-late winter when our roads go to hell in a handbasket. Its nothing to shred rims too here. Was talking to a member recently that trashed 3 rims and tires in one shot.


----------



## JVCS80T6 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd say yes, because for any long trips I bring a full size spare and a full floor jack... Just in case!


----------



## Bored`N`Def (Dec 16, 2011)

i have my spare out, that's where my extra batt and my amps are. i feel ok doing this because of a few reasons: 
1) i have people i can call
2) i have towing / roadside on my car
3) i have new tires


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I had a new cheeseburger about 10 hours ago


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i engineered a way to have a full size spare, two 12" idmaxs, a alpine h701, and two moscani 200.4s in my hatch and i dont have to move any of it to remove the spare tire.

i think solving the problem of form meets function is just as important as asthetics and performance.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

req said:


> i engineered a way to have a full size spare, two 12" idmaxs, a alpine h701, and two moscani 200.4s in my hatch and i dont have to move any of it to remove the spare tire.
> 
> i think solving the problem of form meets function is just as important as asthetics and performance.


Well said


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

If I remember correctly req u have the idmaxs IB right ? Now let's see u put 3 peoples worth for 3 days in there. Plus extras like stroller etc

sure I could do IB and get to spare tire but would defeat my other uses of the vehicle. I would rather downfiring box so I can throw stuff on it

everyones goals are different and not every goal has a perfect solution


----------



## CaptEditor (Nov 25, 2011)

I just installed my my 12" CDT (1cu ft box), Aura 300x2, and Aura 400x4 in the spare tire well of my 2004 Subaru Outback. There's room to spare (ha!) down there and I also have a tow strap, mini air compressor, plug kit, and misc emergency items. Prior to the installation I had a full size spare STUFFED in there where the donut used to be. I am ordering a roof rack to throw my spare tire up top. I offroad frequently to get home (haha) and in the winter time the roads get brutal I also commute 25 miles each way. I'd rather be over prepared.

For a long time I toyed with ditching the spare completely in my old Volkswagen Corrado. I would simply install an aftermarket tire pressure monitor kit and/or maybe run flat tires. I probably will when I get another Corrado


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> If I remember correctly req u have the idmaxs IB right ? Now let's see u put 3 peoples worth for 3 days in there. Plus extras like stroller etc
> 
> sure I could do IB and get to spare tire but would defeat my other uses of the vehicle. I would rather downfiring box so I can throw stuff on it
> 
> everyones goals are different and not every goal has a perfect solution


I've loaded my car with 4 adults with their luggage for a 3 day trip to the beach several times which is a 1.5hr trip with no space issues. I've done a couple trips to Phoenix (8hrs) with 3 adults, Vegas (4hrs) many times with 4 adults. I've only lost 7" of trunk space at the worst point and much less in most areas. I guess if I wanted, I could take the spare out for even more storage space but right now I'm looking at 95% of what the factory gave me.

It's hard to hurt a front firing sub in IB. I've thrown duffel bags up against them, set suitcases up to them, you barely know they're there. Only with the trunk filled to the max has the sound ever changed to become a little more boomy but that's easy to adjust with the EQ.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Still though, I can't imagine purposely relying on other people to bail you out if you have a flat. I have friends that would drive 8 hours to pick me up without a complaint but I can't allow myself to purposely rely on others like that when you have the choice not to. I couldn't sit on the side of the road waiting on roadside assistance to get there when I could just change the tire and be on my way.


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Still though, I can't imagine purposely relying on other people to bail you out if you have a flat. *I have friends that would drive 8 hours to pick me up without a complaint but I can't allow myself to purposely rely on others like that when you have the choice not to.* I couldn't sit on the side of the road waiting on roadside assistance to get there when I could just change the tire and be on my way.


What kind of 'friend' would rely on friends "like that?" Eight hours? I certainly hope you wouldn't. Keeping your spare isn't the only option you have to make the choice not to act in this manner.

I ditched my spare for my recent install, but not before I got AAA and bought a tire repair kit with plugs, fix-a-flat and a compressor. Plus, if I go on long trips I will bring the spare most likely.

That said, I've driven over 1,000,000 miles (way over I think) and I've had a flat twice, and none in the last 15 years. It's not much of a risk.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

dietDrThunder said:


> What kind of 'friend' would rely on friends "like that?" Eight hours? I certainly hope you wouldn't. Keeping your spare isn't the only option you have to make the choice not to act in this manner.
> 
> I ditched my spare for my recent install, but not before I got AAA and bought a tire repair kit with plugs, fix-a-flat and a compressor. Plus, if I go on long trips I will bring the spare most likely.
> 
> That said, I've driven over 1,000,000 miles (way over I think) and I've had a flat twice, and none in the last 15 years. It's not much of a risk.


Are you serious? Thats what you got out of my statement? Go back and read again, maybe several more times if necessary. Let me restate it again. I have friends that would do anything for me.....HOWEVER, I would never ask this of them and I would never knowingly leave out the spare knowing I could use them if something were to go wrong. As I also mentioned, there is roadside assistance. But seriously, you need reading and comprehension help.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

My M3 didn't come with a spare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be willing, but I haven't. My car (the SI) has it because my wife wants the peace of mind but her car (the Smart) doesn't come with one from the factory.

In my Civic, even with the fiberglass sealed enclosure, amps and ms8 mounted on the back seat, there is enough room to fit a full-size stroller, diaper bag, etc. in the trunk. With two kids, have even been able to fit in the Civic a dual side-by-side stroller and a few bags in the trunk and managed to keep the spare.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Why not utilize creativity & fabricate the sub enclosure with the spare tire. This is common Stealth installs gaining + points for the contestant.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

In my current car there is no spare, so no brainer for that-just a can of tyre foam. 

Prior to this car I had a car where the spare was mounted underneath the car, leaving a flat trunk-I was actually going to cut out the floor and mount my subs floor level-bfore someone wrote off the car for me.

Other than that I've only ever had one blow out in 18yrs of driving.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Why not utilize creativity & fabricate the sub enclosure with the spare tire. This is common Stealth installs gaining + points for the contestant.


Got any links to such enclosures? I am interested.


----------



## shamie (Oct 27, 2009)

dragonrage said:


> Got any links to such enclosures? I am interested.


Here's mine:

YASSI (Yet Another Stealth Sub Install)

I'd never give up my spare. Nothing worse than being stranded and relying on the mercy of others for help.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Why not utilize creativity & fabricate the sub enclosure with the spare tire. This is common Stealth installs gaining + points for the contestant.





dragonrage said:


> Got any links to such enclosures? I am interested.


Have a look:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/881852-post3.html


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i have to have my entire cargo room untouched because i have to have room for 2 adults and a kid to sleep during camping trips.

unlike ur little cars, i dont have a donut spare. i have a 31" A/T tire. not to mention i have a 15" sub.

if anyone thinks they can come up with "creative" way to fit a 31" tire and 15" sub in a wheel well thats big enough for spare tire only, plz let me know

wonder how tall ill be after 4" lift, 32" tires, and the spare on top, can i fit through drive thru


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dragonrage said:


> Got any links to such enclosures? I am interested.


My build log is on here and I fabricated inside the spare.

For those who don't believe......












There is a dayton 10HO in a vented enclosure in there, and JL 500/5 (not small,) and a power supply for the car, and a decent tool kit, and a jack, 2 umbrellas and an ice scraper.

AND A SPARE

On top is a TWENTY FOUR SPACE rolling rack full of pro audio gear and I still have room for a sizable travel bag, a passenger and my laptop/test equipment case.










No room for a spare my ass, that's a Civic Si hatchback


----------



## riored4v (Jan 21, 2012)

I used to take my spare out regardless of stereo instally type, or if it was just a matter of saving weight.

Now, being a bit older, I have no desire to take out my spare and want to keep it in there.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Cruzer, take a pic of the back to better the understanding of your dilemma.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Yo Chad, do you other pics of the Stealth sub enclosure?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I will be ditching my spare in the near future.... AAA.... fix-a-flat.... a cell phone is all I need

With all the run flat tires there are numerous cars who do not come with a spare.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The only good thing about a spare is that you dont have to wait for help. You get out and change the flat tire and good to go within 5 minutes. With no spare you will have to wait until help arrives (which usually takes more than 30 minutes plus the 5 minutes to change it). 

Right now I have my spare in my garage. I drive a big car which the spare is actually another same size rim not a "doughnut". If i ever need it I have a bunch of people I can call and wait. The enclosure and subs already added 120lbs atleast to the trunk, the least I could do for the car is remove the 30lbs spare.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

TrickyRicky said:


> the least I could do for the car is remove the 30lbs spare.


which is the equivalent to 5 gallons of gas give or take


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Personally I would not give up my spare, even though the last time I needed one was about 30 years ago. Sure, I had slow leaks and flats but they were all noticed while my vehicles were in my driveway.

As mentioned, the last time I needed a spare was in my youth. I actually had a spare but did not use the spare. LOL…

Driving home drunk as a skunk I felt something was not right with the car. I pulled over to investigate and noticed the flat tire. I said “**** it” and staggered back into the vehicle. It was around 3 in the morning, the speed limit was 45 mph and I’m booking 50 with a flat tire. I would always check my speedometer when there were no vehicles on the road and I was trashed. 

Next day I noticed that there was no rubber left, so I must have been driving on the rim itself. The stupid and crazy **** we do as teenagers.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

chad said:


> which is the equivalent to 5 gallons of gas give or take


And thats why I keep less than 5 gallons in the tank  I just have to fill up every 100miles :laugh:












J/K


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Are you serious? Thats what you got out of my statement? Go back and read again, maybe several more times if necessary. Let me restate it again. I have friends that would do anything for me.....HOWEVER, I would never ask this of them and I would never knowingly leave out the spare knowing I could use them if something were to go wrong. As I also mentioned, there is roadside assistance. But seriously, you need reading and comprehension help.


No, I think you do actually. You said you'd never rely on friends like that, and I was simply pointing out that removing your spare is not = to relying on friends "like that." I wouldn't leave out my spare IF it meant calling friends to help either. Luckily, the two aren't related.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

The Baron Groog said:


> In my current car there is no spare, so no brainer for that-just a can of tyre foam.
> 
> Prior to this car I had a car where the spare was mounted underneath the car, leaving a flat trunk-I was actually going to cut out the floor and mount my subs floor level-bfore someone wrote off the car for me.
> 
> Other than that I've only ever had one blow out in 18yrs of driving.


Foam is a big no no for those of us with TPMS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The few times I needed my spare, I was at the house already. With my city driving, I do not think I need one as much as others might. But I would throw it in the car somewhere when I go on road trips or something like that. I will be taking it out of this car again when I am ready to put a full blown stereo in.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> The only good thing about a spare is that you dont have to wait for help. You get out and change the flat tire and good to go within 5 minutes. With no spare you will have to wait until help arrives (which usually takes more than 30 minutes plus the 5 minutes to change it).
> 
> Right now I have my spare in my garage. I drive a big car which the spare is actually another same size rim not a "doughnut". If i ever need it I have a bunch of people I can call and wait. The enclosure and subs already added 120lbs atleast to the trunk, the least I could do for the car is remove the 30lbs spare.



It depends on where you get the flat. I called AAA at least twice to get me out of jams on Interstate 10 over the last 15 years because there was no way I was going to change a flat that close to moving traffic. One time my car was brought to a tire place because the spare was also flat. So for those of you carrying spares, do you routinely check the pressure in it? If not, it's as useful as the tire that caused you to go for the spare.:laugh: The other time, they towed my vehicle to the nearest parking lot and AAA changed my tire there. Regardless, there is no way I'll change my own flat on the Atchafalaya Basin Bridge or the Bonnet Carré Spillway portions of Interstate 10 because the shoulder is too narrow.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> If I remember correctly req u have the idmaxs IB right ? Now let's see u put 3 peoples worth for 3 days in there. Plus extras like stroller etc
> 
> sure I could do IB and get to spare tire but would defeat my other uses of the vehicle. I would rather downfiring box so I can throw stuff on it
> 
> everyones goals are different and not every goal has a perfect solution


i would simply undo the quick connects and remove the subwoofers for that trip. honestly, if you are going on a 3 day trip with that much stuff, subwoofers are not really that important when all that other junk is in there anyway. so i would have plenty of room for all of it, still retain the spare tire, and it only takes 5 minutes to remove my subwoofers as they are secured with four screws.

so yea, its quite erganomic.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ah yes perfect solution... go without!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> ah yes perfect solution... go without!!!


it's not like he was gonna get 2 12's in the spare tire well anyway... It's what you get when you opt out of driving a school bus.


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

I got rid of the spare and I have no problem taking 90 mile trips to the track all the time. I drove to Texas and back once from California, but I tossed the spare on top of the enclosure just in case, didn't need it though.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

Funny thing, I just logged on to start a similar thread. Over Christmas break I started my install. My entire interior was gutted including the trunk. Things went slower than planned (don't they always?), so I just put the driver's seat back in. I was pulling into the parking lot at work and the car starts bouncing around. Sure enough, flat tire. Pancake flat. I had to borrow a coworker's car to drive home and pick up my spare, jack, and lug wrench. Changed the tire at lunch. Needless to say, that day I didn't have time to log on and ask opinions on whether to hide my amp rack in the spare tire well. Now I think I have my answer :laugh:


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have, but will no longer.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


>


Are these W3's or W6's?


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

yes









mind you I only travel around 10km to work and back again daily, and mostly carpool, so the car doesn't usually get used all the time


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> So for those of you carrying spares, do you routinely check the pressure in it?


No, but I I carry a portable 12V air pump, the same that I use to maintain the pressure of my normal tires as well.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't have kids and I still carry around a spare tire. I have a tendency to visit places that do not always have a working cell phone service. So having road side assistance service would be of no use over there.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

To me, it's not worth it. I would love to have a false floor with amps and a couple subs but not at the expense of being stuck somewhere with a ripped tire or valve stem issue.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Are these W3's or W6's?


18W6's

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 12, 2009)

In my 300zx that I rarely venture far away from home with, sure.

THe car I drive every day and take long trips with, not a chance lol.


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

My Cruze didn't come with a spare or tools, and I removed them from my 240SX


----------



## Flipx99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am trying to design my setup with hinges so I can still access the spare tire.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> 18W6's


Wow. Where'd you get the proper Cubic Ft to move all that air?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Wow. Where'd you get the proper Cubic Ft to move all that air?


There's over 4 cubes gross in the spare tire well of a Lincoln LS. Each 18 is in 1.75 net which is the JL recommended enclosure for 18w6's.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Absolutely. Where else can I put 3 amps a battery and all my power distribution and still have a somewhat functional trunk  That being said I am a long time AAA member and my spare wouldn't fit over my upgraded front brakes anyways.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Double post fail


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> There's over 4 cubes gross in the spare tire well of a Lincoln LS. Each 18 is in 1.75 net which is the JL recommended enclosure for 18w6's.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I pretty much thought for sure I'd be hearing these last Sunday........


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

chad said:


> I pretty much thought for sure I'd be hearing these last Sunday........


You should have. Unfortunately, I came down with a fierce head/chest cold Friday night/Saturday morning and could not get out of bed. It's a darn shame because Joe spent countless hours on my sub enclosure and a-pillars and I wanted everyone to see the worked that he had a big part in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> i have to have my entire cargo room untouched because i have to have room for 2 adults and a kid to sleep during camping trips.
> 
> unlike ur little cars, i dont have a donut spare. i have a 31" A/T tire. not to mention i have a 15" sub.
> 
> ...


I really don't see what the problem is. If you are the SERIOUS outdoor offroad type then...your Grand Cherokee should look bad ass like this:










Then put the sub in the spare tire well and keep it movin'...but always, keep fix-a-flat, a 12V pump, a jack, a 4-way, and keep your road service membership up to date. Simple!


----------



## Choray911 (Jan 26, 2012)

The spare and jack weigh too much. I chunked them. Fix a flat has always worked for me.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

I want to say these are modern times and we have cell phones these days but... in reality, you might be out in the wilderness or snow when you get a flat, and AAA or others might have trouble finding you or be delayed. I'll keep my spare tire.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Gary S said:


> I want to say these are modern times and we have cell phones these days but... in reality, you might be out in the wilderness or snow when you get a flat, and AAA or others might have trouble finding you or be delayed. I'll keep my spare tire.


 Exactly! For us highway drivers....it is not a big deal these days to go on a trip without a spare. However, IMO a "true" outdoor/off road type would not even think about going off the main highway into the deep woods to get to the hidden lake without, 4x4, big off road tires, a wench, a spare, back up supplies, etc.  I really don't see why the OP asked this question if he is a "true" off road type. Well....I can only speak for myself....you would not catch me deep in the woods without a spare.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

WLDock said:


> I really don't see what the problem is. If you are the SERIOUS outdoor offroad type then...your Grand Cherokee should look bad ass like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont want my tire in my rear view mirror.

i never said i was some extreme off roader? because i said i would have 32" tires and a lift? at least 50% of people do that just for looks and never wheel.

most of my off roading is on the ATV, where if it breaks, its not my ride to work.

what off roading i have done, has resulted in 0 tire problems but yes when i go my dad has all the supplies.

even if this wasnt about me, its still a great question for others. already a couple people said they were interested in the general opinion...


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

After thinking about it more, I'll make a little stronger case:

I got stuck once on the Florida turnpike, burned a belt pulley and threw the belt - I parked in a park-and-ride parking lot right next to a toll booth - the toll booth did not have it's own address - called AAA several times over 3 hours - operator would ask things like, "is it a rest area?" - I'm thinking, don't you know what a toll booth is?! On one of the calls, she tells me there is no park-and-ride lot in the area - while I'm standing right in front of the sign! Finally, after about 3 hours, the tow truck Foreman shows up - he had a discussion with the other driver who would not help - he said, "The guy is still stuck and needs help", so he came out himself. Thank goodness he had some common sense. If it was just a tire, and I had a spare, I could have changed the tire and saved my sanity.

I go fishing every week to a remote area on a dirt road - six miles from any crossroads or street address - the day I get stuck out there, I will have to have a friend pick me up or walk the six miles - there is no way a tow truck will find me in the wilderness considering they have trouble finding a toll both on one of the top major highways in the state. But if it's just a flat, I'll have that sucker fixed quicker than you could order a drink at a bar because I never leave home without my spare tire.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Gary S said:


> After thinking about it more, I'll make a little stronger case:
> 
> I got stuck once on the Florida turnpike, burned a belt pulley and threw the belt - I parked in a park-and-ride parking lot right next to a toll booth - the toll booth did not have it's own address - called AAA several times over 3 hours - operator would ask things like, "is it a rest area?" - I'm thinking, don't you know what a toll booth is?! On one of the calls, she tells me there is no park-and-ride lot in the area - while I'm standing right in front of the sign! Finally, after about 3 hours, the tow truck Foreman shows up - he had a discussion with the other driver who would not help - he said, "The guy is still stuck and needs help", so he came out himself. Thank goodness he had some common sense. If it was just a tire, and I had a spare, I could have changed the tire and saved my sanity.
> 
> I go fishing every week to a remote area on a dirt road - six miles from any crossroads or street address - the day I get stuck out there, I will have to have a friend pick me up or walk the six miles - there is no way a tow truck will find me in the wilderness considering they have trouble finding a toll both on one of the top major highways in the state. But if it's just a flat, I'll have that sucker fixed quicker than you could order a drink at a bar because I never leave home without my spare tire.


I wonder if using one's smart phone to give them latitude and longitude would help versus having AAA argue about what is and isn't there? Just a thought...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> because i said i would have 32" tires and a lift? at least 50% of people do that just for looks and never wheel.


That's just fundamentally retarded.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

chad said:


> That's just fundamentally retarded.


it is, but its true. a guy at my work does it. goes through all this trouble to fit big tires on his vehicle, cuts the bumper all up and went offroad once and it was so easy a 2wd vehicle could go through


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> i dont want my tire in my rear view mirror.
> i never said i was some extreme off roader? because i said i would have 32" tires and a lift? at least 50% of people do that just for looks and never wheel.
> most of my off roading is on the ATV, where if it breaks, its not my ride to work.
> what off roading i have done, has resulted in 0 tire problems but yes when i go my dad has all the supplies.
> even if this wasnt about me, its still a great question for others. already a couple people said they were interested in the general opinion...


 So, you don't want the spare in the rear view, you don't want it on the roof because of bad gas mileage, you are not sure about putting the sub on the side because of lack of room yet you must run a 15" sub, you are not sure about going without a spare or going on a long trip without a sub , etc, etc, etc....

The 15" is your problem not the spare. Use the 15" around town, and use a shallow 10" like the Alpine SWR-T10 that only needs .35 cu ft in a shallow side pocket customer fiberglass enclosure when you go on camping trips. Yes, you can have it all!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sure give me $250 so i can order that sub


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought about it and decided that I'd rather have the spare and not need it than need it and not have it. So I am making my amp rack over the spare with a false floor that lifts up to gain access to the spare should the need arise.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Mirage_Man said:


>


Efficient use of space with a little creativity goes a long way.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> sure give me $250 so i can order that sub


 OK, I change my vote....Leave the spare at home= FREE! or sell your 15" and put that towards it.

Sometimes having it all cost money...so either pay or settle.


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmm, need a third pole option.... Car doesn't have a spare tire. I've had my current car, an RX-8 and the spare tire is an option. The car came with a "spare tire" kit to be able to fix almost any flat. It has a large bottle of slim and pump. Got to replace the tire after you use it though.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

bhammer said:


> Hmm, need a third pole option.... Car doesn't have a spare tire. I've had my current car, an RX-8 and the spare tire is an option. The car came with a "spare tire" kit to be able to fix almost any flat. It has a large bottle of slim and pump. Got to replace the tire after you use it though.


Got a pic(s) of the would be trunk boot of the RX-8?


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

Creativity is the mother of invention.If you measure up your trunk I believe you can find a way to get things right


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

Or you can take it out and play your chances.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9737/myphotos021.jpg I came up with something like that


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5533/myphotos019.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/1315/myphotos022.jpg
http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/1368/img0426pf.jpg
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1385/img0430dv.jpg


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Got a pic(s) of the would be trunk boot of the RX-8?


There is a picture on my build thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ammers-2009-mazda-rx-8-build.html#post1538378

Here are a couple


----------



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

You could keep a plug kit, and a small compressor in your car also.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I take my daughter (she's 4) on road trips, camping trips, fishing trips, etc... and there's just too many gravel roads where cell phone reception doesn't exist. I plan on moving my spare to a different spot in my car in order to accomodate my 18". Now I'm forced to design two enclosures - one for the sub, and one for the spare.


----------



## reunited (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's another stealth/spare tire sub, this one for a 370Z (sport pkg). The volume of the enclosure is .48 cu. ft, which is just about the most you can get in a Z spare tire implementation. It was designed for a shallow mount Pioneer 10". The fabricated bar protects the woofer (unless I'm carrying javelins vertically) and also acts as a handle (the sub lifts out.)


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

is that loud enough for you? i had two 10s sealed and it was loud enough, but lacked low end for my liking


----------



## reunited (Jan 22, 2012)

The shallow mount/throw provides more than enough bass for me. Some of this is because of my personal taste in that I like proportional bass, i.e., as it would sound (or a tad more) if you were there for the actual performance. Also, the Z has a small interior volume (58.5 cu ft) not counting driver (3 cu ft) or passenger so too much bass can easily overload the cabin IMHO. I'm also driving it with about 350 watts and I hit the optimal enclosure (.45 cu ft) for the Pioneer pretty closely.

People have different tastes in the type of music they prefer as well as degree of bass prominence. Having said that, with a fully dynomatted rear hatch and doors, today I had to add license plate dampening to stop the rattling.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't take out the spair. I have had to use it 3 times in the last year and a half, twice this winter one moth apart. The other issue is all cars after 2008 in the US are suposed to have TPMS sensors, which can be ruined by fix a flat (mine is suposed to have them, but I just didn't feel like paying for a new set for my new wheels, I check my tires regularly).

That said, I still plan on putting my amp back there, in the spair tire, hanging from the cover. I know a PDX 5 will fit, I need to see if an MRX-v60 will fit, since that is what I am planing on getting.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

jdsoldger said:


> I wouldn't take out the spair. I have had to use it 3 times in the last year and a half, twice this winter one moth apart. The other issue is all cars after 2008 in the US are suposed to have TPMS sensors, which can be ruined by fix a flat (mine is suposed to have them, but I just didn't feel like paying for a new set for my new wheels, I check my tires regularly).
> 
> That said, I still plan on putting my amp back there, in the spair tire, hanging from the cover. I know a PDX 5 will fit, I need to see if an MRX-v60 will fit, since that is what I am planing on getting.


u got some terrible tires

ive been rock crawling with budget all terrain tires and never had a problem.

last night with stock jeep street tires, i ran over two car lengths of bricks and had 0 problems(i was a little scared at this move)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i have been without spare in my own car for well over 10 years, and have built hundreds of fake floors without spare.

my take is this:

1. having a hidden system and keeping virtually all your trunk space is more important. especailly the theft part...i'd rather have to be towed somewhere becuase i have no spare than have my system jacked.

2. if i go around town, i carry my AAA card of course and a can of fixaflat. (yes i know its gooey and tire installers hate it when they have to mount the new tire but oh well)

3. if i go on long trips, i throw the spare in the back, still takes up far less room than a full install.

again, this is talking about cars with space in the tire well to utilize. i have certainly had people to demanded the spare be kept, and thats fine for certain cars. Also, actually a lot of my customers had BBKs on and as a result, their spares would fit anyway


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Cruzer said:


> u got some terrible tires
> 
> ive been rock crawling with budget all terrain tires and never had a problem.
> 
> last night with stock jeep street tires, i ran over two car lengths of bricks and had 0 problems(i was a little scared at this move)


No, the tires were good. Doesn't matter how good your tires are if you get a nail or a staple through them. The other one was avoiding a collition, someone cut into my lane while we were both turrning left at an intersection and I hit the curb avoiding an almost head on accident (that rounded median that sticks out into the intersection). Put a hole in the sidewall where it caught a corner on the curbing.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i have been without spare in my own car for well over 10 years, and have built hundreds of fake floors without spare.
> 
> my take is this:
> 
> ...


good to hear from you cuz of all your installs ive seen using the spare tire well

for now i got a 3 month old and have no time for anything so sub is just in the back, but ill probably see if i can build the spare tire box, then ill drive around town without a spare. when going on trips strap it to the roof. might lose some mpgs but better than paying for tow truck or causing someone else gas money and time bringing me spare


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I would rather have some peace of mind than some extra room, so no. What if you have to be somewhere and AAA is a 2 hour wait?

Of course, this all assumes that the person in question can change the tire, which in this day and age is debatable.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

No need to give up the spare because its underneath the vehicle, LOL.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

adamtwo4 said:


> I would rather have some peace of mind than some extra room, so no. What if you have to be somewhere and AAA is a 2 hour wait?
> 
> Of course, this all assumes that the person in question can change the tire, which in this day and age is debatable.


Sad but true. I'm surprised how many grown men come on forums asking how to change the oil or how to check the oil. I guess it's good that they're trying to do it but years ago most boys by the age of 15 could do the simple things like changing a flat or the oil. I guess that's a different thread though.


----------



## Lateralis (Jan 22, 2012)

I ditched my spare. For some reason subaru has NEVER provided a full size spare for their cars. The only thing its good for is if your rim fell off and you need something to help you roll on to a flat bed. If you try to drive around on it, say by by to your center diff.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

The correct question is why haven't you lol. Here's a piece of advice... Get AAA it's the best money you will ever spend and you too can get rid of your spare


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

in all my cars/trucks, I've taken the spare tire out. in my mini truck, i had a roll pan and it was dumped which would have made it extremely hard to get out underneath the bed.

luckily, I've only had one flat tire in 27 years, and then, I just got AAA to tow it to a friends house, then got a spare to drive it home.

currently, I'll throw it in the back for long trips.

Also, in OC, Ca. the streets are good, clean and pothole free. so, there aren't many road hazards. i may think differently if i lived in a different area.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> in all my cars/trucks, I've taken the spare tire out. in my mini truck, i had a roll pan and it was dumped which would have made it extremely hard to get out underneath the bed.
> 
> luckily, I've only had one flat tire in 27 years, and then, I just got AAA to tow it to a friends house, then got a spare to drive it home.
> 
> ...


If I only drove in the city, I would have no problem getting rid of mine. Especially where you live, I'm sure there's always a tow truck 5 minutes away. I used to do so much traveling in rural areas with little to no cell service that it would have been very scary to not have a spare. Little did I know I was driving around without a spare for about a year before noticing. I bought the TL new, had never even looked at the spare. I had a shop install a cheap amp and transferred my 12W6s over a few days later. One day I went to look at the spare and the cardboard flap the amp was mounted on would not lift up. I backed out the screws holding the amp down and when I unscrewed one of them I heard a hissing noise and I knew what it was. They used 2" long screws into 1/4" thick cardboard and through the sidewall of the tire. Unfortunately the work was done at some small shop somewhere in Az that I would never see again.


----------



## scion1403 (Feb 22, 2012)

I see your point . I only took mine out since I have aftermarket wheels and the spare won't work anymore, thankfully I live in nj which is densely populated so it's never a 2 hour wait. But I agree a spare AND AAA is the best bet lol


----------

